# Can I get advice on an essay in this thread?



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Sheesh, making sure the conventions are proper and doing a checklist on what the essay is supposed to cover isn't doing all the work for the OP... it's called "peer editing". -_-

In any case, I'd be happy to read the essay!  I remember I did a similar project in eighth grade, and it was such a shame that it was before I found these musical treasure troves known as iTunes Genius, Pandora, and last.fm. I seriously have a song for every occasion now. It rocks.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Please send me your essay and Ill read it and offer you anything I can by Sunday Night the 7th. I'll be gone all day Sunday till about about 8:00pm. Will that be enough time to help you? If it isn't that's ok. Maybe on the next one.

My email is [email protected] or you can pm me.


----------

